# GDAY CAT LOVERS..



## str00dle (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi everyone, just thought id say my graces before pumping all you cat enthusiasts questions regarding my poor bullied cat..
So Gday.. the names Matt or you can call me str00dl3.. My girlfriend and i are proud owners or i should say guardians of two cats both 15 months old, ones a moggy the other a typical white/brown tabby, there names are Mille and Sally.. Hope to see you all outy there seen *winks*


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Matt. It is nice to have you here together with your family


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Matt


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello there and welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Gday, Matt, mate! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do!


----------

